

Preserving italics in pastes from webpages - ivank
http://ludios.org/ivank/2011/04/preserving-italics-in-pastes-from-webpages/

======
graiz
Isn't the browser supposed to get this right automatically? Chrome does this
correctly, no?

~~~
ivank
If you're pasting italicized text into a plain-text editor, it's not preserved
automatically. (Edit: updated my post to make the purpose clear.) You have to
mutate the page yourself. But you're right, most browsers do handle this when
pasting into RTEs like Word.

On a completely unrelated note, Word completely fails to preserve blockquote
indentation. Plain-text editors do the same, of course. Maybe that's another
thing to mutate?

~~~
scrod
Notational Velocity preserves bold, italic, and strikethrough specifically in
its otherwise plain-text editor. All other attributes characteristic of "rich-
text" editors are normalized to the current style. The result is a _styled_
editor without the annoyance of getting random unwanted paragraph/line
spacing, colors, sizes, and kerning mixed in with your note.

~~~
wladimir
Indeed. That's a common annoyance when trying to paste something from a site
into gmail. Especially if you manage to copy part of a table, it's almost
impossible to get rid of it again. Or you have to resort to first copying it
somewhere else, then back, to "filter" it.

Things like that cause me to hate rich text editors without "underwater" view.

